# Can USB data cables be infectious?



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

My friend was trying to transfer some files to his laptop from his phone with the help of some third class cheap micro usb cable. The phone (it was nokia) didn't detect it ofocurse and was only charging from the laptop and didn't prompt any option for storage mode. I had a old usb data cable from nokia which I still can use for my android. So I offered him that cable, and the nokia immediately detected it and gave option to choose usb modes.
So I was wondering how on earth the phone detected the original cable... and as Because I still use that cable sometimes - another question came in my head that can that usb cable carry computer virus/malware infection from the friend's laptop or phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi, the cable can't carry anything, it facilitates data transfer or as you know charging. Your friend bought a cheap one, which may be the problem or he may not have gotten the correct cable for the phone. USB - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

A USB cable is like any other wire, it transfers energy or information. It does not hold this information. so, yes, it can carry (eg) pass through, a virus, but it will not contain it. it will not live in the cable. 
As Joe said, your friend got a cheap cable that only worked enough to power the phone but not to get the phone recognized as a USB device. If you use a cheap cable, be sure to attach it to the _Back_ USB port of the computer (desktop) and not the front or through a Hub as these ports are weaker.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Technically, it could, but it would have to be a smart USB cable (active extension, or anything else requiring a micro-controller built into the cable). A cheap, third-party cable it would not be, however.


----------



## Gdn8Melbourne (Oct 28, 2011)

Fjandr said:


> Technically, it could, but it would have to be a smart USB cable (active extension, or anything else requiring a micro-controller built into the cable). A cheap, third-party cable it would not be, however.


Read again  he later used my original Nokia cable, which after connection prompted USB mode options.


----------



## Fjandr (Sep 26, 2012)

Didn't catch that. Still, if there's no room for electronics in the cable, it's not possible.


----------

